# Forced to Fish Unknown Beaches



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2015)

So if the Government Shutdown has forced you off your favorite fishing beach, such as me, Johnson Beach, and you fish in front of the Condos, remember this:
The area between mean Low water and Mean High Water, the wet area, is held in the Public Trust by the State of Florida and is Public Lands. State Statute 161 and the Florida Constitution states so. The Condo association by law and the Florida Constitution cannot remove you from that area. You are not Trespassing! It is Public Lands. I ran into this on Perdido Beach Yesterday. Stand Your ground because you all have the right to be there. .
Ho, large Whiting, 14-17inch and Pomps on live shrimp at beach crossing #2. if you are interested. 

Merry Christmas. 
Leave a couple in the pond for me!!


----------



## MT2MI (Mar 21, 2017)

Does anyone know access status at Johnson's Beach or Fort Pickens? I assume gates are locked? If so, anyone know if you can still walk/bike in? Thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably not a good idea to trespass on Federal Gov property.


----------



## AirborneAngler82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Gates are closed at both. Hit the beach at West Pensacola yesterday and saw a couple of guys go down to Pickens on bikes, but I'm with splittine on this one.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

You can tell its closed because for the last couple mornings some guys had been duck huntin by the entrance on big lagoon side, way west of the legal huntin area. They are directly across from the state park by the boat ramp.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

